# Vancouver Island



## diver63748 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey all, just set up a new 15 gallon tank and am looking at starting to add some inhabitants. i aged the substrate with a long established sponge filter and not have the filter in the tank as well as the within tank filter that was new with the tank so luckily the cycle was non-existant. I have still waited since i set up the lights and plants etc before adding anything to get a little micro algae etc growing before adding any fish or shrimp.

I am looking for anyone in the Victoria area that has some cool shrimp that they are looking to get rid of to start the tank off. I am planning on ordering some after christmas but just looking to get a few interesting shrimp to add before having to place an order and pay for shipping.

Can anyone help me out. I am willing to pay, not looking for freebies (although wouldn't say no).


Thanks

Eric


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't believe you got your cycle going yet. Unless if you have an ammonia source for your established media, your bb will start to die. Leaving it running with no fish etc in the tank (or an artificial ammonia source) just means your bb will mostly die off and you will need to start cycling your tank again.


----------

